# pictures



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

my snapping turtles 









my golden flowerhorn ... hey kevin here he is still .. name "THE ROCK"









my gold severum that i rescued from a lfs and ended up dying .. damn..


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

my new fish . . . an albino oscar









and this one tOo .. i bought from Yossie.. thanx man.









and you guys know this fh...


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

my very first fh .. i think its a trimac though.. 








sorry glass is dirty in this pics








another one... 









and my biggest fh .. i imma try to breed him with the female.. his colors are off right now a lil stress ... his under the weather .. i think..lol


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

and my four legged pets..

tyson... part lab,cocker,and shepard.









dudes ... purebreed male cocker spaniel









my male orange tabby name simba.. 









*thanx for all who look at this pics.. sorry for the bad quality .. i need more practice.. haha*


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

c()oL


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the fish you think is a trimac is a flowerhorn. flowerhorns more often that trimacs have no spots









very nice fish


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

awsome cichlids, a nice collection


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

You got a regular wildlife display going on at your place.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Impressive collection man


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

nice feesh


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

how big a tank are the snappers in and are those aligators or common


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> how big a tank are the snappers in and are those aligators or common


 Those're gator snappers.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> how big a tank are the snappers in and are those aligators or common


 they're in a 10 gallon .. they're real small. i'd sya about a inch in shell size or 2. 
they're aligator snappers.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice collection of animals you got.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Those are Sweet Snapping turtles there man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Very impressive collection man.
Nice variety :rock:


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice Pictures







the snappers look awesome!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is ur cocker spaniel blind


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> is ur cocker spaniel blind


no he's not blind .. he just has this thing in his eye called cherry eye.. but he's no way near blind ..

thanx to everyone for the complements.. i appreciate it .. imma try to put up more pictures of the rest of my pets ..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I like ur fish!! That GT is awesome!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Filo said:


> I like ur fish!! That GT is awesome!


 gt??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedShoCk said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > I like ur fish!! That GT is awesome!
> ...


 green terror


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Thats not a green terror is it?


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nope its not .. its actually a texas red dragon .. .


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

RedShoCk said:


> nope its not .. its actually a texas red dragon .. .


 Thats what I thought. Well not the texas red dragon part. haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RedShoCk said:


> nope its not .. its actually a texas red dragon .. .










thanks i dont know the diffrence 
but thats what i thought he was calling a gt


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> RedShoCk said:
> 
> 
> > nope its not .. its actually a texas red dragon .. .
> ...


 Hmm my mistake. Looked like one though. Still a nice looking fish!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > RedShoCk said:
> ...










thats alright i thought it was a gt to


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Death in # said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


really you guys saw a gt in that .. the flower and the pearls .. but yeah its a red dragon/texas.

ps. i have four of them and im only keeping one or two .. so two of them are up for grabs..


----------

